# Proxy server



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

TiVo originally mentioned that the need to use a proxy server when streaming out of home would be removed at some point. TiVo stream page makes no mention of it and even says UPNP is a requirement for OOH streaming.

https://support.tivo.com/SupportPor...ion_Setup_Configuration/Out-of-Home-Streaming

Yet as far as I can tell, the proxy is still being used and UPNP, which my router supports, isn't used at all. That's okay when the proxy is fast enough, but frequently it can't keep up and degrades the streaming quality. It also slows down downloading. Instead of downloading at my home Internet's 10 Mbps up speeds, it downloads at 1 Mbps or less.

Is OOH streaming still supposed to be using the proxy? Why does the support page say otherwise?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The system info page for the Stream has some hidden options. One of them is switch between using the proxy and UPNP. However it will not take. If you set it it just resets to proxy. So clearly they are/were working on supporting UPNP but so far it's not a usable option.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

Which makes me wonder why their help page, which was updated recently mentions UPNP is required. The proxy limitation is frustrating when I get 2 bars and know it's not an issue with my home or current network.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

The UPNP requirement has been listed in 1 way or another ever since I can remember for the Stream, even though it's bogus. Perhaps one day TiVo may get rid of the Proxy. For me every time I've tried OOH streaming from hotels far from home it just doesn't work well or at all where Slingbox does. Most likely the Proxy doesn't help but I'm not convinced it's the only issue. I think the Stream just doesn't deal with poor/glitching networks well at all compared to the Slingbox. I have no problems with the Stream for in home streaming, but then for in home I'd rather just watch on a TV so it's useless to me. About the only use I get out of it is an easy way to load up the iPad with downloads before going on a trip for off network viewing. But even that's not so nice as usually I like to edit out commercials in which case obviously the TiVo app is no good for.


----------



## morac (Mar 14, 2003)

The problem with downloading shows onto an iPad, is sometimes they freeze part of the way through. 

That happened to me this weekend. I had an hour long show I downloaded to my iPad. I got 35 minutes into it and playback froze. At that point even if I rewound, playback would remain frozen. If I quit and played and tried to drag past the frozen spot, I couldn't. It would always freeze at that spot. 

I've reported this to TiVo in the past and their "solution" is to delete the show and transfer it again. That doesn't work well if I'm not home. As such I need to "watch" my shows to make sure they play all the way through to the end after transferring.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

I don't use Stream for much of anything anymore, but I did find that for downloads you must avoid lowest quality since I had lots of the "freezing" issue with those. Medium quality I think worked the best but you're right, downloads can suffer from that annoying problem, so the best way still is the old fashioned TTG encode it yourself route with the advantage of being able to get rid of commercials in the process as well.


----------



## NYHeel (Oct 7, 2003)

In home downloading works pretty well and is reasonably fast. Out of home downloading is insanely slow because of the proxy. Really makes it almost unusable. Without the proxy it would be much much faster.


----------

